# Superuser app force closing



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anybody updated to the newest superuser? I updated and now it force closes all the time, but it still works.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

download it from the extras section in rom manager, manually boot into clockworkmod recovery and flash it should work


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> download it from the extras section in rom manager, manually boot into clockworkmod recovery and flash it should work


 The newest one? I think its version 3 beta 1.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

bigshotrob22 said:


> Has anybody updated to the newest superuser? I updated and now it force closes all the time, but it still works.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


chainsdd said on twitter that there is a bug, he is working on fixing it tomorrow. A fix for it though is to clear the data


----------

